

Cable boxes use more power than the fridge - ternaryoperator
http://money.msn.com/saving-money-tips/post.aspx?post=557278e9-fd30-48e3-aa8b-da82864b9c43

======
jeggers5
I find that really hard to believe. I mean, there's far too many variables to
measure that accurately. I mean, this hypothetical set top box could be in
full swing recording three programmes, while the fridge is at optimal
temperature and has gone into standby mode. (fridges are efficient like that).

Or, whoever took these measurements could simply have done it wrong.

